# Day of the Dead ride - 11/1/08



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

10pm Saturday night
Echo Park lake

https://www.midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=1397


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

How did it go? What bike did you use?


----------

